# Does Anyone know if you are able to cycle on the A12



## markharry66 (9 May 2011)

Planning a massive cycle ride this week Chelmsford way from East London according to AA route finder my best option is the A12 I do not know the area and wonder if this is really an option.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

I'm not averse to using A roads but in this instance it's not the best option. There are roads running parallel with the A12 which will be much better to ride on. Start from Romford then pick up the A1023, then B1002.


----------



## sabian92 (9 May 2011)

Even if you were allowed... I wouldn't. A bike on a road with 70mph limit is pretty much suicidal, and if you get hit (likely as motorists might not be expecting a cyclist on an A road) you're pretty much toast.


----------



## marinyork (9 May 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Even if you were allowed... I wouldn't. A bike on a road with 70mph limit is pretty much suicidal, and if you get hit (likely as motorists might not be expecting a cyclist on an A road) you're pretty much toast.



Bit of a blanket statement. There's a huge variation in A roads, why the OP is asking - not even all 70mph A roads are bad. It all depends on the driving culture in the area and that particular bit of road - flows, turn offs, width etc. After that it's personal choice.


----------



## stowie (9 May 2011)

markharry66 said:


> Planning a massive cycle ride this week Chelmsford way from East London according to AA route finder my best option is the A12 I do not know the area and wonder if this is really an option.



Which bit don't you know? East London A12 is, I would suggest, a no. Not only would it be unpleasant, it is illegal on the Leytonstone - Blackwall stretch (although you may be the fastest thing on the road during rush hour if you did)

A118 is a straight road which would be much easier to cycle to Romford. After that, I wouldn't know. The A118 comes into Stratford where you can pick up the A11 to central London or the multitude of roads coming into the area from around East London. The only place that I would say wouldn't be the most pleasant on the A118 to Romford is around Ilford, it is a bit of a mess of one way system and dual carriage-way bypass.


----------



## sheddy (9 May 2011)

Please don't. It must be one of the worst DCs for driving (slip roads too short) and the surface was truly awful although it may have been relaid. 
In addition, it is a very angry road


----------



## markharry66 (9 May 2011)

Hi thanks for all the help I dont know the area some A roads are okay some are a knightmare thats whys it always best to ask local advice.


----------



## Beebo (9 May 2011)

My advice is dont do it. My outlaws live in Chelmsford so I drive that route fairly often, I dont think I can recall seeing anyone cycle along it.

Once you are past the M25 it is pretty much a motorway masquerading as an A road. The only exits are motorway style slip roads and cars just wont be expecting to see a bike.


----------



## Moodyman (9 May 2011)

You can cycle on pretty much any roads except a motorway.

I often cycle on A roads, but prefer to avoid if I can find quieter roads.

The A64 - main artery between Leeds and the East Coast - has a cycle lane along most of it. Wouldn't dream of cycling on it as drivers treat it like a motorway.


----------



## markharry66 (9 May 2011)

Just checked google images the A1023 is a no go for me Train job it is then wish there was another way round it


----------



## thelawnet (9 May 2011)

Try A113/A414. Or just try cyclestreets.net for ideas


----------



## sabian92 (9 May 2011)

marinyork said:


> Bit of a blanket statement. There's a huge variation in A roads, why the OP is asking - not even all 70mph A roads are bad. It all depends on the driving culture in the area and that particular bit of road - flows, turn offs, width etc. After that it's personal choice.



True - but as a rule, at least where I live, A roads are a bad plan, unless you fancy having abuse hurled at you or even worse, being hit by a foreign lorry driver swaying in his lane (which lorries do anyway, and foreign ones even more so). Saying that, I'm not very good at riding on anything other than 30/40mph roads so maybe that's why I'm of that opinion.


----------



## topcat1 (9 May 2011)

Mark, I regularly ride up from tower bridge, stratford, leytonstone then onto the A113 (early on sunday mornings) and there is no traffic i then go on the lesser roads to stapleford abbotts, kelvedon hatch then loop around to brentwood and down the A128 to chadwell st mary then back into town. That's great sunday morning fun.

Anyway from kelvedon hatch you could go up to blackmore (which has a great tea room) and chelmsford is just up the road from there. It's a up and down ride but it's very nice out that way. I'd recommend sunday morning as the best day to get out there.


----------



## topcat1 (9 May 2011)

Also check "januarys' ride for fish n chips " in the informal rides section which takes similar roads out to maldon


----------



## mr_cellophane (9 May 2011)

Don't know which bit of the A1023 you were looking at. I have cycled up and down Brentwood loads of times, although heading east is up hill and a horrible load of cobbles along the High Street. After that it becomes the B1002 through Ingatestone and Magaretting. The A414 for the final leg is a bit difficult, but there is a cycle path after Hylands Park.
If you want to head well off the main roads, then through Collier Row and on to Blackmore is a nice country ride.


----------



## markharry66 (10 May 2011)

Thankyou for all your replies. I am looking for the quickest route the longer I cycle the more I realise that cycling always seems to offer the slowest route lol


----------

